# 2007 sentra blinkers



## Mike W (10 mo ago)

My 2007 sentra, left blinkers work dependably, right work,,,, sometimes , any ideas?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

There isn't really anything common to front and rear signals on each side except the wire out of the BCM and the turn signal switch. So if the whole righthand circuit is working sporadically, the switch is certainly more likely. It isn't hard to change out, you simply remove the steering column cover and release the plastic pawls holding the switch to the clockspring assembly. Tools required: Phillips screwdriver, thumb, fingers.


----------



## Mike W (10 mo ago)

Well,,,,, a bit more detail,
when I bought the car two months ago, I learned quite quickly that the horn didn’t work, when it needed to quite badly.
so, backyard mechanically I checked the fuse, replaced the relay, pulled the horn out of the car and tested it remotely.
the horn worked. As per utube the next step I took was to replace the clock spring module. Horn worked ! left blinkers worked fine and the right side worked occasionally, so I replaced the turn signal/headlight switch,,,,, didn’t improve my problem. Now I’m thinking (grasping at straws) perhaps a faulty clock spring module ? I’ll keep you informed.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Mike W said:


> Now I’m thinking (grasping at straws) perhaps a faulty clock spring module ? I’ll keep you informed.


That could be. The switch connections don't pass through the ribbon of the clockspring, but they do pass through the body of it on either internal wires or molded contacts.


----------



## Mike W (10 mo ago)

update #2, got a additional new clock spring, installed it and EVERYTHING works like new !


----------



## k87n (10 mo ago)

The blinker need some fluid ? 😅


----------



## Mike W (10 mo ago)

#1 attempt,,,,, WD40 it to death !1
#2 attempt,,,,, no more right hand turns
#3 attempt,,,,, airbag clock spring #2, yup alls good


----------



## k87n (10 mo ago)

What your mechanic think about your electronic sometime your kick the wire with your feet and they broke...


----------

